# Preparing to Set Sail for Vallarta



## StevenO (Oct 18, 2012)

We've been holed up in Ensenada for 5 months now. We did't get here in time last spring to make it down and around Los Cabos last spring before Hurricane Bud formed up so here we sit. We're hoping to have our stuff together in about a week and we can sail out of here. Ensenada has been really nice and we've recieved some excellent medical care here (read it here- Landfall Voyages » And There We Were in a Mexican Emergency Room: Part 1 ) but we're so ready to get to someplace warm now that fall is here. We have about 1000 miles to sail. It'll probably take us 2 weeks.
EXCITED!


----------

